# Curing Hash



## Hushpuppy (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there a particular method for curing Hash. I just did some dry ice hash. I had about 2-3oz of trim and popcorn bud and ended up pulling 34grams of dry hash. But it is a little harsh on the lungs, so I suspect I got a little more organic material than I wanted. I wonder what if any is a good method for curing it. Here's a pick of the haul


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2012)

I press mine then heat in the oven for a bit while it is being pressed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2012)

I use a metal press and Like duck I heat it and then stack them in a m&m canister with wax paper between eack gram round..than open and inspect every now and again untill gone..I dont like to smoke the Dry Ice hash by itself..I like it as a topper coat and I also find that nice buds rolling in the jar of dry ice hash befor pressing makes for some tateier nugs:aok:..congrats on the Hash Hushpuppy...enjoy the New year


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 27, 2012)

looks good bro


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Ruffy  I was rather suprised to get as much as I did given the amount of trim and buds that I had left over from the last 2 grow cycles.

I found something interesting; I have gone back and dried trim from making ice water hash and found there is some oil left behind in the trim. But after doing the dryice hash, I went through the dry trim and couldn't find any oils left in it. It seems that the dryice really effectively strips out the oils better, although I think there is also a little bit of fine leaf matter that comes through as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2012)

:ciao:  *Hush*

how do you extract?  I like to lay panda film on the large oval table and move around the table as Im shaking...this allows me to take the diffrent grades out...it starts out tanish/cream and than gets greener as ya go around the table...the first few runs I did  was all in the same pile and ended with a greener look...now I get 3 different colors:aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah I do a similar thing except I use parchment paper and don't separate the grades much as you can see in the pic. I thought about using the different micron bags as the smaller micron bags give better grade blond hash when making bubble. I think I am going to start doing like you do so that I can save the higher grade for myself and sell off the lower grade.


----------



## DrFever (Dec 29, 2012)

i press it  then place  parchment paper inbetween   and let dry out   for a few weeks  then its  smooth smoking  even with pressing     hash is still wet for a while   just got to keep playing with it  breaking it up an so on   till  it hardens up a little bit


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Dr. How big a blocks of hash are those? They look look pretty huge, about the size of 3-4 music CD cases stacked together. Is that bubble from just your trim of did you turn all of it into hash?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2012)

:ciao: *DrFever  *what do you use as a press?..How mush MJ was used and what was final wieght?

*Hushpuppy*....looks to me like DrF  used Bubblehash...


take care and be safe


----------



## DrFever (Dec 30, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *DrFever  *what do you use as a press?..How mush MJ was used and what was final wieght?
> 
> *Hushpuppy*....looks to me like DrF  used Bubblehash...
> 
> ...


 
 I used  2 ton press  i guess   with  steel box  placed parchment paper on both sides of  plates    then pressed as it becomes real sticky to take off plates so parchment solved that issue   total weight was  181 grams   all trimmings from  12 plant scrog  which wasn't  allot  i guess  2 - 3 pounds of trimmings / leaf 
 ice bubble hash


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2012)

:48:

HAppy Smoking


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 30, 2012)

love me hash! ill be makin some bubble with the sleeskunk best going hash producer they say


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a pretty bouqet of flowers


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Smoke didn't you make your own hash press? I have been looking for a small to medium size press that I can use to press about 2grams at a time. I am starting to get trim and make hash pretty regular and need a way to keep it organized as all my friends beg me for it every time I get some.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 1, 2013)

hey hush      i guess  you can;t place links on here 

 there is A  site where  you can get presses  etc    check out wackywillys


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> hey hush      i guess  you can;t place links on here
> 
> there is A  site where  you can get presses  etc    check out wackywillys




You can place links...they just can't be live.  Just uncheck the automatically parse links box above manage attachments.

ie.
www.amazon.com
http://www.everyonedoesit.com/
http://hempdepot.ca/


----------



## DrFever (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks  Ham  i'll try that right now     i hope this is right  ???? 

www.wackywillysweb.com


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> thanks  Ham  i'll try that right now     i hope this is right  ????
> 
> www.wackywillysweb.com




That works Dr....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey HL ...The link went live when you quoted


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey HL ...The link went live when you quoted




Fixed...gotta get used to unchecking that box. If only we could have it unchecked by default.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Dr. I'll check it out


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 1, 2013)

All right Doc, I just placed my order for several items  I hope they are solid on their products. We will see in about 7-10days.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 2, 2013)

there prices seem pretty good i like the bubble bag kits  and to be honest i don't like  the 5 gallon bubble bags??  they are good for 1 - 2 plant trimming  i find   when you  go to  20 gallon and up bags  it  saves you time  and money on ice with more amounts of hash being made per  run


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 2, 2013)

Its ironic you say that. I ordered 2 of the 5gal 160u bags for making hash as my regular bubble bags are getting used pretty heavy. I didn't know they had the 20gal bags, but it seems like doing that much at a time would get heavy on the arms. I only make hash occasionally after harvest trim dries enough. Its usually only enough to make anywhere from 15-30grams each time. But now that I have my 3 tents honed in to pulling around a pound every 3-4weeks, the hash making is going to get pretty busy.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 2, 2013)

I never dry trimmings  for bubble bag  Hash  and you can make it  simple by using a drill  or  some kind of beater  in stead of  hand  stirring it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah now for making bubble, that is how I do it, but I found that I like the dry ice hash better. I have also found that the dry ice hash gets more of the oils from the leaf than the bubble method.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 3, 2013)

last night i finally tried my finger hash from plants  dam i was  wrecked  complete body stone like i never encountered before  was like  omg  i am overdosing lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 4, 2013)

Gotta love some finger hash. I like to let it cure for about 10 days before burning it. Like you say, a killer body stone. Do you cure your hash any particular way or length of time? I have found it seems to get smoother when it has set and cured for a couple weeks. If smoked straight away from the bag, its pretty harsh.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 5, 2013)

hey Hush  only thing i do is let it dry out  like you said longer  you  let it stand  the better it becomes  being less harsh


----------

